# Spark Plug choice



## MattyM (Mar 31, 2004)

Time to replace the plugs. NGK showing two different numbered plugs. One showing the suffix KUE and other showing KUB. Does anyone know the difference between these? Are they heat range choices? Is one for the tip and the other for the manual? No info on web page at all on this. Thanks.







MM


----------

